# Füllstandmessung Öltank



## TimoK (16 Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Füllstandmessung am Öltank für den Hausgebrauch. Anforderungen sind ein 4-20mA Signal ( alternativ 0-10V) und ein Messbereich von ca. 1,5m-1,8m. Bis jetzt gefunden habe ich den IFM LR3000, es darf aber auch gerne etwas günstiger sein.

http://www.ifm.com/products/de/ds/LR3000.htm

Die Genauigkeitsanforderungen sind nicht Millimetergenau, es sollte aber schon etwas mehr als nur "Tank leer" und "Tank voll" bei rumkommen.

Habt ihr noch Ideen? Höhenmessung per Laser auf die Öl-Oberfläche hat im Test leider nicht funktioniert.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ing_Lupo (16 Februar 2015)

Hallo

Schau mal bei Fafnir . Du brauchst eine zugelassene Messung für Heizöl / Diesel. 
Der Sensor ist im Oeldampf !

Es gibt auch mechanische Swimmeranzeiger mit aussenliegenden Poti. 

Gruß

Lupo


----------



## riesermauf (16 Februar 2015)

Hallo
nimm eine Pegelsonde http://www.tecson.de/pegelsonden.html


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (16 Februar 2015)

Schau mal bei Afriso nach http://www.afriso.de/n2301168/i2310006.html . Dann in der Rubrik -Füllstand kontinuierlich-. Da gibt es u.a. digitale Anzeigegeräte mit Analogausgang..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## winnman (17 Februar 2015)

Hast du bereits ein Gerät mit Schwimmer das dir derzeit den Füllstand anzeigt?

Da könnte man ev. ein Mehrgangpoti einbauen.

Besser wäre allerdings eine Ölbeständige Sonde die über den Druck den Füllstand als 4-20mA ausgibt, ist aber nicht ganz Günstig wie du siehst.


----------



## TimoK (19 Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Schwimmer habe ich leider nicht, somit fällt die Variante Poti leider raus. Die anderen Vorschläge machen einen guten Eindruck, habe ich mir mal anbieten lassen.

Vielen Dank! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## electronics1 (19 Februar 2015)

Hallo Timo,
ich würde einen Druckmessumformer (Messbereich  0...200mbar / 4...20mA) und ein Tauchrohr (Durchmesser ca. 8-10mm)  verwenden. Der gemessene Druck ist analog zur Eintauchtiefe (z.B. bei  Wasser: 1m = 100mbar).
Wir verwenden diese Methode der Füllstandmessung in 700°C heißer Schmelze (Gießerei), Auflösung ist besser als 1mm!

Zur  Skalierung für andere Flüssigkeiten braucht man nur die Dichte des  Mediums (Heizöl extraleicht: 0,86 kg/dm³ @15°C). Wenn die Temperatur  steigt, dehnt sich das Öl im Tank aus (die Füllhöhe/Eintauchtiefe des  Messrohres steigt), aber die Dichte sinkt -> Der gemessene Druck  bleibt gleich. -> Das bedeutet, dass man die Anzeige am besten in  Kilogramm skalieren sollte.

MfG,
Chris


----------



## JoeJo (28 Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es damit
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jumo-Druckme...395382?pt=Sensoren_Regler&hash=item2a4ce04ff6


----------

